# Wireless Monitoring--Anyone Have This?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

I'd like to get a wireless monitor, so I can watch Tyler when I'm out. My BF said that if I leave--even though he's here--Tyler will howl. I'd like to know if that happens and if so for how long when Tony isn't home and I go out, which is more common since I work from home.

I know there's the Dropcam, but I wanted to see if anyone has something else that is less expensive? If you do have the Dropcam, I'd love to know your take on that as well.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the dropcam. I watch my gals all day while at work.
Remember that the quality of picture will also be dependent on your Internet speed and the cheaper cameras will have less quality picture. Just depends on what you are looking to get from it. With the dropcam I can listen to them and even talk to them.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Cindy. Do you have the DropCam Pro or regular?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the Dropcam and I love it. Mine is the first model as I bought it 2 years ago, works great, I can see them, hear them and talk with them. You can set up alarms to send you a message if the camera detects noise or movement too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I could have sworn I replied - I have a dlink cam and I love it also (well I have several).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I used a d-link as well until I realized they sleep all day and are really boring to watch.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So far it's 2 for 2--dlink and DropCam (LOL)! Thanks guys. 

Maggie, I'd rather be bored seeing him sleep the whole time than howling (LOL)--that freaks me out and I'm afraid if he's loud my witchy neighbor will complain, which is her favorite thing. We've nicknamed her Bruemhilda--that says it all.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Cindy. Do you have the DropCam Pro or regular?


I have the pro and purchased the 1 year of I think 2 weeks of backups in the cloud. I love it. We have ADT and the camera they provided was not High def and was in black and white.

Here is a clip: Please don't look at the messy room.
http://vid872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/Cyndrae/dropcam1.mp4

Notice how wide the camera gets. That is something else to look at. Also with dropcam you can create "hot spots" and will alert when there is movement in that area.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cindy,

Thanks for the video--and the room isn't messy at all! That is really a sharp picture. I think our living room is around the same size or smaller than your room, so that's probably what it would look like for me. 

What does that mean, purchasing the 1 year? Besides the actual camera, do you have to pay for use?



cyndrae said:


> I have the pro and purchased the 1 year of I think 2 weeks of backups in the cloud. I love it. We have ADT and the camera they provided was not High def and was in black and white.
> 
> xo
> Kim
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I really like the angle of Cindy's camera (and I like the room - very nice). d-link is free to access, it has the ability to record - which is an extra cost. I think it is really 6 of one and 1/2 dozen of the other. My dlink camera is not HD and does not have the clear of a view. But it does what I want - just check on him to reassure myself he is OK and to be able to call a neighbor to come over if I see a problem. One day he closed the bathroom door behind him and I needed to call my neighbor to let him out of the bathroom.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Walter. That's pretty much what I need it for--just to be reassured that he's okay and not howling. I don't hear him, so I hope it's just when Tony is home and I leave before him. When we first got him, he would cry and I'd hear him when I got off the elevator--even if I went to do laundry. Now, I don't hear him when I leave. However, Tyler has major, major separation anxiety issues, so I do worry. I have to hold him or keep him on leash when Tony leaves because he literally attacks him. He growls like a madman and grabs his pants--sometimes bites his leg and doesn't let him walk to the door if I don't. I've been trying different methods with the trainer, but nothing is working. When I leave, he sulks and obviously howls.
Oy....



wkomorow said:


> I really like the angle of Cindy's camera (and I like the room - very nice). d-link is free to access, it has the ability to record - which is an extra cost. I think it is really 6 of one and 1/2 dozen of the other. My dlink camera is not HD and does not have the clear of a view. But it does what I want - just check on him to reassure myself he is OK and to be able to call a neighbor to come over if I see a problem. One day he closed the bathroom door behind him and I needed to call my neighbor to let him out of the bathroom.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I feel really stupid even chiming in on this because Im so computer illiterate.... but my husband is an IT tech and he bought us an Foscam off of Amazon that uses our computer and I watch my babies day or night. I can see them on my phone or computer. It is fantastic and on $58.00.

Maybe a suggestion. I told him i wanted drop cam. This is what he got me... It worth looking into..


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have dropcam too...don't use it much anymore, but it comes in handy on occasion


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep watch: 5 cloud security cameras | Computerworld

might help


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

You're not computer illiterate, it's just not your forte (LOL)!

I appreciate your input. Is it a webcam or is it wireless? I have a webcam, but it's view is very limited, which is why I thought wireless would be good.



Sophieanne said:


> I feel really stupid even chiming in on this because Im so computer illiterate.... but my husband is an IT tech and he bought us an Foscam off of Amazon that uses our computer and I watch my babies day or night. I can see them on my phone or computer. It is fantastic and on $58.00.
> 
> Maybe a suggestion. I told him i wanted drop cam. This is what he got me... It worth looking into..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for sending this-reading now!



wkomorow said:


> Keep watch: 5 cloud security cameras | Computerworld
> 
> might help


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

ummm its "Foscam FI8910W Pan & Tilt IP/Network Camer- from Amazon" so Im assuming thats wireless. It uses our internet and I can even use my Android phone to see them. its WiFi.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Kim,

This one my husband has for us... it has sound. You can use a microphone to talk to them and you can hear them as well. I love it. You can also have up to 4 for around your house. it is a nice lil deal. 

I see all kinds of stuff on here then I go home and tell dh... I want such and such and he will go and find what I need.

This is what we have. Nice little Wifi deal.... so yes its wireless.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome--thanks Lorie.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Thanks for the video--and the room isn't messy at all! That is really a sharp picture. I think our living room is around the same size or smaller than your room, so that's probably what it would look like for me.
> 
> What does that mean, purchasing the 1 year? Besides the actual camera, do you have to pay for use?


You pay for the camera and the ability to view the live feed. For $99.00 a year you get a 7 day historical storage. So I can go back 7 days and view the data.

Some might say it is a bit expense but I really like how easy it is to install and the ability to create "hot" zones. My pups stay in their bed so when they get up I get an email.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*To cam or not to cam*

*This is not an answer to 'the question', just a comment.* I've considered buying a cam, Would be nice to have one. Hubby & I are a bit afraid of them though, _we heard on the news that hackers can hack in hijack them and view inside of your home with these I think--or maybe its a different type that can be hacked into?_ It was enough to scare us though. There was something on the news about some stranger hacking in and watching someone else human Baby in someones home ---scary!! I would love to see how Baby is doing when were out, don't think I would 'talk' to him though in our case, I think it would freak my little guy out and cause anxiety --he is an anxious little guy to begin with. He is good about being home alone so I don't think I would really need to talk to him to reassure him in our case. But every dog is different.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the dropcam too and like it a lot. I was paying a monthly fee to record everything but stopped it because it's pretty boring. They just sleep when we're gone.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, Dropcam was bought by Nest which was bought by Google, so if you have security concerns, Google is a good place to trust. Anything can be hacked, but a huge company like that will catch it and put a stop to it much faster than smaller companies.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks Cindy. So, the the $99 is also for the ability to view or just the 7 day storage?




cyndrae said:


> You pay for the camera and the ability to view the live feed. For $99.00 a year you get a 7 day historical storage. So I can go back 7 days and view the data.
> 
> Some might say it is a bit expense but I really like how easy it is to install and the ability to create "hot" zones. My pups stay in their bed so when they get up I get an email.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You don't pay anything for ability to view. The fee is only for recording and yes optional.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Good to know!*



eiksaa said:


> Also, Dropcam was bought by Nest which was bought by Google, so if you have security concerns, Google is a good place to trust. Anything can be hacked, but a huge company like that will catch it and put a stop to it much faster than smaller companies.



*Thank You!
--good to know!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Aastha--that's good to know--there's about an $80 difference on Amazon between the Dropcam and DLink. You can get Dropcam on EBay for $10-20 cheaper, but I would be afraid it might be fake.



eiksaa said:


> Also, Dropcam was bought by Nest which was bought by Google, so if you have security concerns, Google is a good place to trust. Anything can be hacked, but a huge company like that will catch it and put a stop to it much faster than smaller companies.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi. 
I currently have a very unexpensive system at home : 2 webcams and a software called webcamXPPro. Its very easy to set up and use. Last year I bought and IP camera but I didnt like it (too big and its very noticeable in the livingroom). 
With the software I can set up the IPs of the devices that can access to the streaming, plus Ive also configurated usernames and passwords, so its pretty safe. 
😉


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Aastha, that's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.



eiksaa said:


> You don't pay anything for ability to view. The fee is only for recording and yes optional.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Gabby!



Gabby said:


> Hi.
> I currently have a very unexpensive system at home : 2 webcams and a software called webcamXPPro. Its very easy to set up and use. Last year I bought and IP camera but I didnt like it (too big and its very noticeable in the livingroom).
> With the software I can set up the IPs of the devices that can access to the streaming, plus Ive also configurated usernames and passwords, so its pretty safe.
> 😉


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We have a home security system and I can check on my phone. The brand is Lorex, no monthly or yearly fees.








Here's what going on at my house right now. You can see Izzy on the recliner.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Forgot to say: I can watch the streaming on my phone... And as others have said: they sleep most of the time while they're alone.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Gabby!



Gabby said:


> Forgot to say: I can watch the streaming on my phone... And as others have said: they sleep most of the time while they're alone.


----------

